# Cool! A Turkey!



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm lovin how APC is getting into the holiday spirit...


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL! It jumped out at me right away and I had to laugh. Very cute!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm glad the turkey has a muscat (spelling?) to defend itself with!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The turkey is very cute. So much so I just want to pet him.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya now, when I first saw that it never even hit me as being different until I saw this thread. Really cute. I like....I like.....


----------

